# Empfehlung RAM für Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming 5



## nourishtheflame (10. März 2017)

*Empfehlung RAM für Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming 5*

Guten Abend,

gibt es jemanden, der das gleiche Board besitzt und mir kompatiblen RAM empfehlen kann? Trotz vieler Versuche sind  meine 32 GB gekaufter Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 nicht zur Zusammenarbeit mit dem Board zu bewegen. Im Singlechannel liefen sie zunächst. Doch ein Übertaktung im BIOS per XMP Profil war nicht möglich und führte prompt zum Absturz. Mittlerweile wird funktioniert booten nur noch mit einem Modul. Slotwechsel, Single- oder Dualchannel spielt dabei keine Rolle, so dass ich vermute, dass der Speicher schlicht nicht kompatibel ist. Bevor ich also neuen ordere interessieren mich Erfahrungswerte zu anderen RAM-Kits.


----------



## Hardfam (10. März 2017)

*AW: Empfehlung RAM für Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming 5*



nourishtheflame schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> gibt es jemanden, der das gleiche Board besitzt und mir kompatiblen RAM empfehlen kann? Trotz vieler Versuche sind  meine 32 GB gekaufter Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 nicht zur Zusammenarbeit mit dem Board zu bewegen. Im Singlechannel liefen sie zunächst. Doch ein Übertaktung im BIOS per XMP Profil war nicht möglich und führte prompt zum Absturz. Mittlerweile wird funktioniert booten nur noch mit einem Modul. Slotwechsel, Single- oder Dualchannel spielt dabei keine Rolle, so dass ich vermute, dass der Speicher schlicht nicht kompatibel ist. Bevor ich also neuen ordere interessieren mich Erfahrungswerte zu anderen RAM-Kits.



G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL15


----------



## azzih (10. März 2017)

*AW: Empfehlung RAM für Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming 5*

In der Regel sind Kingston und vor allem Crucial Module mit quasi allem kompatibel. Hatte auch schon Corsairspeicher der bei 2 verschiedenen Boards Zicken gemacht hat.


----------



## Darkstar6 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Empfehlung RAM für Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming 5*

Wenigstens einer der das Mainbord hat, ich warte immer noch . Mobo und RAM fehlt mir noch . Bei RAM war ich mir nicht so sicher der Mobo Hersteller hatte ja nur für 16 GB Kits  in der Liste.


@ Hardfam          G.Skill Trident Z silber/rot DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-3200C15D-32GTZ) ist das Kit was du hast ?


----------



## Njghtmare (15. März 2017)

*AW: Empfehlung RAM für Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming 5*

Guck doch mal hier:

UserBenchmark: Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming 5 Compatible Builds

kannst immerhin sehen was andere für Ihre Build so verbaut haben und wie oft.


----------



## Darkstar6 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Empfehlung RAM für Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming 5*

So oft sind da nicht 32GB verbaut . Bei den Vengeance LPX die da angeben sind kann ich jetzt nicht sehen das die auf Nennleistung fahren auf dem Bord.


----------



## Njghtmare (15. März 2017)

*AW: Empfehlung RAM für Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming 5*

Auf deinem Board laut Userbench mit 2133MHz

Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming 5 Performance Results - UserBenchmark

Corsair Vengeance LPX 2x16GB
24 User benchmarks - Average bench 71%
2 of 4 slots used
32GB DIMM DDR4 2133 MHz clocked @ 1067 MHz

Aber Recht hast du natürlich damit das nur selten 32GB zum Einsatz kommen bisher.


----------



## nourishtheflame (17. März 2017)

*AW: Empfehlung RAM für Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming 5*

Hallo,

mittlerweile habe ich folgendes Kit verbaut: Corsair CMU32GX4M2C3000C15

Das Kit wird anstandslos erkannt. Allerdings habe ich bisher nicht versucht, den RAM auf 3000 MHz laufen zu lassen.  Es gibt leider auch noch kein neueres Bios, welches die RAM Kompatibilität adressiert. Das letzte ist das F5d und laut Beschreibung enthält dies in erster Linie eine XSplit Broadcaster / Gamecaster 12 months premium license


----------



## Butz150960 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Empfehlung RAM für Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming 5*



Hardfam schrieb:


> G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL15



Glaubst Du oder oder jemand anderes dass diese hier die auch laufen könnten:
Habe die RAMs schon erhalten. Das Board kommt noch wegen Zulieferschwierigkeiten.
Hätte noch die Möglichkeit die RAMs zurückzuschicken.

Hersteller: G. Skill
Memory: 2 x 16 DDR4 Dual RAMs
Bezeichnung: DDR4-3200 PC4-25600 // 16GB x 2 // CL16-18-18-38; 1,35v
Kennung: F4-3200C16D-32GTZKY


Über Antorten würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2017)

*AW: Empfehlung RAM für Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming 5*

Da hilft nur ausprobieren, ob der RAM läuft.


----------



## Butz150960 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Empfehlung RAM für Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming 5*

Meinst Du damit dass die gar nicht angehen oder nur ob die 3200 Taktung nicht erreicht wir?


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2017)

*AW: Empfehlung RAM für Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming 5*

Laufen tun sie. Nur ob sie die 3200MHz haben, kann man nicht beantworten.
Entweder geht es oder eben nicht.
Was aber auch nicht schlimm ist. Mit einer neuen Bios Version kann der RAM dann mit 3200MHz laufen.


----------



## Darkstar6 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Empfehlung RAM für Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming 5*

Ich für meinen Teil stehe ich auf dem Trockenen da werder das GA-AX370-Gaming 5 noch das GA-AX370-Gaming K7 verfügbar sind und wohl noch bis ende des Monats.


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2017)

*AW: Empfehlung RAM für Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming 5*

Tja, auch die Anzahl an Boards, die es aktuell für den Sockel gibt, ist noch sehr mager.
Hoffentlich kommt da bald noch was.


----------



## Butz150960 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Empfehlung RAM für Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming 5*



Threshold schrieb:


> Laufen tun sie. Nur ob sie die 3200MHz haben, kann man nicht beantworten.
> Entweder geht es oder eben nicht.
> Was aber auch nicht schlimm ist. Mit einer neuen Bios Version kann der RAM dann mit 3200MHz laufen.



Das war doch eine Aussage!
Vielen Dank dafür, so werde ich die DDR4 RAMs nicht zurückschicken und behalten. Auch wenn sie jetzt noch nicht voll ansprechenbar mit der 3200 Taktrate ansprechbar sind. Warten tue ich gerne weil die RAMs einfach für den Pries zu gut sind.
Grüße,
Butz


----------



## Butz150960 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Empfehlung RAM für Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming 5*

Muss selbst auch noch bis zum 31.03.2017 warten nachdem sich der Liefertermin vom 17.03. verschoben hat.

Aber gewartet haben wir alle schon lange. Auf ein paar Wochen kommt es nicht mehr an.
Gruß,
Butz


----------



## Hardfam (18. März 2017)

*AW: Empfehlung RAM für Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming 5*

@Darkstar6    ........    G.Skill Trident Z Series, DDR4-3200, CL15 - 16 GB Kit
Art-Nr. MEGS-039 silber/rot ...........Ja, laufen bei mir! !


----------

